# Nase "vektorisieren"



## Octa (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

vor Ewigkeiten hatte ich mal dran gemacht, ein Bild ein bisschen stilisiert in eine Vekorgrafik umzuwandeln, welches ich in den Weiten des Internets gefunden hab...

Vorlage; 1. Version

Damals noch (mangels Alternativen) mit dem Pfad-Tool von Photoshop, man siehts dem Werk auch an. Aber seitdem habe ich dieses Bild als Wallpaper.
Dann habe ich mich mal drangemacht, das ganze nochmal mit CorelDraw zu machen, hier finde ich vor allem die Augenpartie und die Haare um Welten besser. 

2. Version
(wenn man zwischen den Bildern schnell wechselt scheint es übrigens so, als wäre das neue Bild leicht geneigt )
Aber an der Nase bin ich bisher immer kläglich gescheitert, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das Ding umzusetzen hab, dass es sich ins restliche Bild einfügt. Bisherige Anläufe sahen immer extrem nach einer Knolle aus.
Habt ihr Vorschläge für Anläufe für dieses Problem. Im Nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass ich immer mit harten, schwarzen Konturen gearbeitet habe, aber eine Nase lässt sich ja nicht so leicht abgrenzen, da sie ja (seltsame Phrase ahead, ich kanns nicht anders audrücken) "in die Gesichtshaut integriert" ist und sie in meinem Fall ja nichts anderes wie ein räumlich verschobener Ausschnitt ist.

Mir kommt gerade die Idee, die äußere Kontur mit schwarz zu umranden, wobei die Linien dann am Ende hin zur Hautfarbe hin auslaufen. Und dann muss ich wahrscheinlich mit (für mich) mühsamer Kleinarbeit einen richtig angeordneten Farbverlauf von einem dunkleren Hautton zum normalen Hautton einbauen, um den Schatten anzudeuten.


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Kenn ich des net von DeviantArt?
Du könntest es (da du es "stilisiert" machen möchtest) mit ner helleren Fläche an der Nasenoberseite (dann hast du die eine Kante schon abgehakt), dann für den Rest:
Der Schatten unterhalb und seitlich der Nase mit dem gleichem Ton nachzeichnen.
Nasenloch dazu, dann passt es.

Finde aber einige Abstufungen innerhalb des Gesichtes irgedwie besser.
Aber Vektorgrafiken von Spielen zu machen ist schwer.

mfg


----------

